# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο, καλη, μου,καναρινουλα..

## Soulaki

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεούλα.
Αν και για εμενα σημερα, δεν ειναι καλη...
Οπως λέει και ο τίτλος, σημερα, έφυγε από κοντά μου, η Φωτεινουλα μου.....αυτο το μικρό σκουφατο καναρίνακι , το τόσο ταλαιπωρημένο, από την αρχή....και η αδυναμία μου, μιας και μην δω αδύναμο πλάσμα......
Το ένστικτο της μάνας, σε εμενα , λειτουργεί για κάθε ζωντανό, ον.
Ξύπνησα το πρωί, ξεσκεπασα τα κλουβιά, και την βλέπω στον πατο....δεν μπορω, καταλάβω, τι έγινε......
Μεχρι εχθές, μια χαρά έτρωγε.....ήταν και φαγανούλα, το μωρό μου, και μηλαρακι, και ολα.
Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω.....κανένα σημάδι ασθένειας, αδιαθεσίας, κτλ.
Ισως και να ήταν και μεγάλη σε ηλικία, μιας και την ειχα πάρει, από πετσοπ, και εκει, οτι θέλουν πουλάνε.
Διαβαζα και εχθές το βράδυ....τι να πω......επιδημία στο φόρουμ, έπεσε?
Καλο ταξίδι, γλυκιά μου μικρούλα.....θα εχεις πάντα μια ξεχωριστή θέση στην καρδιά μου... :sad:  ::

----------


## Titribit

κρίμα.   

Δυστυχώς πουλάκια άνευ δαχτυλιδιού από πετ είναι κακός συνδυασμός από την άποψη ότι δεν έχουμε βασικές πληροφορίες για το πτηνό

----------


## komo

Λυπάμαι πολύ.
Είναι όντως πολύ επώδυνο από το βράδυ στο πρωί να το βρίσκεις έτσι...

----------


## andromaxi

Λυπαμαι πολυ και ο δικος μου πεθανε χθες ....λυπαμαι παρα πολυ

----------


## wild15

Λυπάμαι πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για την απώλεια.... Ποτέ δεν είναι εύκολο να χάνουμε πουλάκι..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κρίμα,Λυπάμαι πολύ και εγώ.

----------


## panos21

Κρίμα,από τι έφυγε


Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Σουλα ...


Δεν επεσε μονο στο φορουμ ... τουλαχιστον οχι μονο στα ενεργα και συνδεδεμενα που ξερεις  

Προπερσι νοεμβρης και γεναρης (κυριως )

Περυσι κυριως Απριλης (δεν βαζω την ευλογια το καλοκαιρι ...  )

Φετος κατι πηγε να γινει αρχες οκτωμβρη αλλα δεν ... επεστρεψε ομως μαλλον με οχι καλη συνεχεια το Δεκεμβρη

----------


## MacGyver

Κρίμα για το πουλάκι και για σας που στενοχωρηθηκατε. Δεν ξέρω ομως αν συνδέονται τα διάφορα περιστατικά με ξαφνικές αρρώστιες και θανάτους σε τελείως διαφορετικές συνθήκες (δεν μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά οπως στην περίπτωση της ευλογίας)

----------


## xrisam

Kρίμα Σούλα μου. Λυπάμαι πολύ! Και ειδικά εσυ τα προσεχεις τοσο πολύ.

Πραγματικά είναι παραξένο τόσα πουλάκια τελευταία...

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπω, Ανδρομάχη, και εσυ τα ίδια?Απιστευτο.
Πανο, δεν θα μάθω ποτε, τι έφταιξε...ήταν μια χαρά.
Σας Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους μαζί, και κάθε έναν ξεχωριστά, για τα καλα σας λόγια.
Ευχομαι η δίκη μου, να ειναι η τελευταία, που ´χάνετε ´´ετσι άδικα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ταλαίπωρο το δύστυχο. Για μερικά πλάσματα είναι πολύ άδικη η ζωή 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, Μαργαριτουλα μου.Οπως τα λες, ειναι.

----------


## Yannis_17

Πέρυσι είχα και γω ένα καναρίνι.
  Λαλίστατος. Μια χαρά πουλάκι ήταν.
  Και τροφή του έβαζα τακτικά και κάθε μέρα του άλλαζα νερό.
  Μια μέρα δεν τον είδα στο κλουβί, που το είχα κρεμασμένο στον τοίχο στο μπαλκόνι. Κατέβασα το κλουβί και τον είδα κάτω, πεθαμένο.
  Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ. Δεν ήθελα να το πετάξω. Τον έθαψα μέσα στην μεγάλη γλάστρα στο μπαλκόνι, να είναι εδώ. 
Συμβαίνουν και τέτοια καμιά φορά…

----------


## Manostyro

Λυπάμαι πολύ, λένε οι καλές ψυχές φεύγουν ήρεμα και ξαφνικά

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, ετσι ειναι.Πολυ κρίμα, Γιάννη.....ομως εμεις κάνουμε τουλάχιστον το καλύτερο γι αυτα, οσο ειναι Εν ζωή....και αυτο ειναι μια παρηγοριά.

----------


## Flifliki

Ποσο σε νιωθω..

----------

